# Gen 4 Recoil Spring in Gen 3



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wondering, can you use the Gen 4 spring in a Gen 3 G19? If so, any reasons to change one out ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't believe so, the hole below the barrel on the slide for the recoil spring guide on the Gen 3 is smaller than on the G4 for that particular model. On the Gen 3 and Gen 4 G26 and G27 they are the same. This is also true for the Gen 3 and Gen 4 G30's. (Mini Glocks). I prefer the Wolff non captive recoil spring kits, so that the recoil springs can be changed without having to replace the whole unit. Brass Stacker Arms & Accessories, also makes a nice non captive unit out of stainless steel which has a screw on cap that has to be secured with loc-tite, once assembled and can also be dis-assembled to change springs. There's just something about a plastic recoil spring assembly that bothers me, to some it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You can buy a upgraded recoil spring from The Glock Store to fit your Gen3. Check 'em out.


----------

